# Gapbetwren panel and frame?



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Gap between panel and frame?*

Hello all, 

I'm working on a custom panel to match the existing cabinets in our pantry. I have the appropriate cope and stick bits for the profile on the frame, but the panel is recessed slightly from the frame. (see photo). The gap is consistent on all of the panels in our kitchen . If I use a piece of 1/2 ply (routed to fit the 1/4" groove in the frame) then I won't have that gap in between the face of the panel and the small quarter round in the profile on the frame.

Is there some trick I don't know about to hold the panel back from the frame to allow for that gap? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To me it looks like the sticking is rounded a little making the appearance of a gap. If the panel really has a gap I think you could push it in and out a little closing the gap. If that is the case there really isn't a fix. I wouldn't caulk it as it would restrict normal wood movement.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

not sure if this is a wall panel or door. is problem that ply is undersized and not 1/4" as your stile and rail bits may be for? if panel is in a groove. i usually glue toothpicks in behind to keep the panel forward. if the panel is on the wall you may need to shim it out. 

if it is done, i would carefully caulk and repaint.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Are you trying to match a gap that the existing panels in the kitchen have? If so, you may need to mill the back edge of the panel so it is less than 1/4" and insert spacers in the groove to hold it back. Another option is the make the back edge of the groove slightly wider to create enough space in the groove to push the panel back a little to create the gap on the front with spacers. Either way you will need to be careful of panel thickness so it doesn't interfere when installed in the final location.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I took a closer look the picture and zoomed in. I agree with Steve as it does appear the profile is rounded where it meets the panel, giving the appearance of a gap.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

Can you stick a toothpick in there?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

If you can push the panel forward to remove the gap and you're only concerned with the face side you could slide space balls into the gap. You might have to sand a flat spot on them but you could sab the flat with crazy glue to keep it in place


----------

